# transporter available northern nj



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

i am available to help with transports in northern nj. i can normally do a max 2 hour trip one way. i used to do rescue and helped out with transporting, and am ready to help out again with transporting (cant foster due to at my 3 dog limit and with one DA dog i just cant right now)

so if any one needs help on weekends for transporting locally in the tri state area ny/nj/pa in the northern areas let me know


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

please watch for runs and transport needs being posted in the transport section, in individual dog's threads, and on facebook. i don't think a general post about being available to do transport will be seen by the right people at the right time. 

thanks for wanting to help, the need is so great.


----------

